# A 502 oil that is ester based and has a strong additive pack, can it be?



## saaber2 (Jul 15, 2008)

Saw this oil on BITOG. Haven't checked if it is actually on the approved list but they claim 502 approval. For all you guys that want to use a 502 oil, this may be worth looking into. Check out the extremely high calcium and very high ZDDP on this UOA: http://www.bobistheoilguy.com/...55046 




















_Modified by saaber2 at 2:51 PM 8-5-2009_


----------



## bcze1 (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: A 502 oil that is ester based and has a strong additive pack, can it be? (saaber2)*

Interesting, would be great to see it used in an FSI motor. However, the amount of make up oil used in that UOA is a bit concerning, especially given that 2.0T's are often burners anyway.
Any idea what it costs per liter?


----------



## Slayer (Aug 8, 2000)

*Re: A 502 oil that is ester based and has a strong additive pack, can it be? (bcze1)*

All of the 8100 series Motul oils are ester based. I will only run the x-cess 8100 5w40 in my GTI. I get mine from http://www.performanceoilstore.com they have price breaks if you buy a case at a time (4x5l jugs) and free shipping for over $100
I found this online:
MOTUL Motor Oil – 8100 Series is a 100% synthetic engine oil that has been formulated, developed and tested according to the most recent technical requirements of petrol and diesel engines. MOTUL 8100 has synthetic base stocks and specific friction modifier molecules that provide an outstanding oil film resistance, reducing friction in the engine, maintaining the oil pressure, and generally decreasing the operating temperature. 8100 provides outstanding lubricating properties such as wear and high temperature resistance and controlled oil consumption. Anti-oxydation, Anti-wear, Anti-corrosion, Anti-foam properties.
MOTUL 8100 0W40 Ester E-TECH
100% synthetic ester based lubricants. Gasoline and Diesel engine oil.
STANDARDS – ACEA A3 / B3 / B4
This 100% synthetic engine oil has been formulated, developed and tested according to the most recent technical requirements. It largely exceeds the stringent specified engine performance limits required by the European and North American car manufacturers.
MOTUL 8100 5W30 Eco-nergy
100% synthetic ester based lubricants. Gasoline and Diesel engine oil.
STANDARDS ACEA A5 / B5
The new performance ACEA A5/B5 requests fuel economy and low emission performance for powerful engines. MOTUL 8100 Eco-nergy 5W-30 has synthetic base stocks and specific friction modifier molecules that provide an outstanding oil film resistance, reducing friction in the engine, maintaining the oil pressure, and generally decreasing the operating temperature.
MOTUL 8100 5W40 X-cess
100% synthetic ester based lubricants. Gasoline and Diesel engine oil
STANDARDS ACEA A3 / B3 / B4
The ACEA B4 performance requires an outstanding detergent/dispersent power and a better viscosity increase resistance due to soot produced by Direct Injection Diesel engines (except VW unit injector engines that require MOTUL Specific 505.01 5W-40)


----------



## saaber2 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: A 502 oil that is ester based and has a strong additive pack, can it be? (Slayer)*

These other Motul oils don't appear to be anywhere near the same quality as that X-lite 0W30. X-lite show 3500ppm calcium and nearly 1400ppm zinc! compare that to the UOAs below. No comparison.
We don't have any "fair" UOAs to evaluate Motul oils for the 2.0FSI IMO however. The reason is that Corradio's UOA had a bad follower and agpatel's is showing high iron on all oils. It would be great to have more UOAs on Motul products but the X-lite appears to be in a completely different league and possibly comparable to some of the stronger additive pack non-502 oils.


----------



## rhouse181 (Apr 13, 2008)

i would be scetched out running that oil for any extended period because its starting viscocity is only 11.9 @ 100 degree C... knowing what sheering this motor is capable of, you would have to run stupid short intervals on this thing. sure it might have the desired zinc levels, but if viscocity is not there, then it is a moot point...
i should have my Motul Specific UOA within the next couple of weeks... be excited! 


_Modified by rhouse181 at 2:22 PM 8-10-2009_


----------



## saaber2 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: (rhouse181)*

Yea, of course it would be better to have the higher viscosity plus strong additives, for example a strong additive pack, shear stable 40 weight oil. I would guess this X-lite 0w30 oil has the same or higher High Temp. High Shear viscosity than say mobil 0W40 or Syntec 5W40 because 502 specs require a minimum of 3.5 cP. I know redline, a POE ester based oil, is 3.8 cp on their 5W30/10W30 oils, so a WAG would be somewhere between 3.5 and 3.8 HTHS for the X-lite.
I think a shear stable 30 weight would be better than a non-shear stable 40 weight as a generalization but of course depends on the specific formulation. The problem with m10W40 and syntec 5W40 is that they start out a little bit higher but quickly shear down to a 30 weight, and sometimes even a 20 weight. So a shear stable 30 weight can often be better than a non-shear stable 40 weight. GC for example is a 30 weight but usually ends up about the same viscosity or sometimes higher than the 40 weight M1 0W40 or syntec 5W40. The only way to tell how this X-lite does is to try it in this engine I guess. 
BTW, one of the audi guys is trying Mobil 1 TDT 5W40 in this engine. It has zinc over 1200ppm, is shear stable, and has a strong additive pack overall. I bet it will do really well. This oil has proved itself in other engines. He will do a UOA on it. I would also like to see a rotella synthetic 5W40 UOA for this engine.


----------



## Fitz318is (Feb 16, 2009)

*Re: (saaber2)*

Rotella T 5/40 syn hopefully going in this weekend after a seafoam treatment.
25 CAD for 4 litres, inexpensive as it gets up here and you can get it at any TSC or truckstop. UOA to follow in about 5000 kms. Motul by comparison is about 65 CAD for 5 litres.


----------

